# Dogma equals Division



## Makalakumu (Oct 20, 2006)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1074901235936204647&q=Dogma+equals+division

This is a very good point overall.  And I think that it applies to the martial arts quite nicely.


----------



## Ninjamom (Oct 20, 2006)

For those unfortunates among us who are still chained to low-bandwidth dial-up connections, could you please summarize the half-hour video?  

Thanks!


----------

